

CSS3Toolkit: CSS3 built visually - tilt
http://www.css3toolkit.com/

======
nixy
It is just a page with a header, a general one-liner and a "Notify Me" form.
What am I supposed to make of it?

~~~
arctangent
It could either be a product that is nearly finished and ready to launch or it
could be a holding page designed to see how many people are interested in the
idea before development commences...

